# Horse owners without truck, and trailer....



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok, maybe this has been beat to death, and maybe its not as big of a deal as i think it is, but I continually see references on this forum to people who are moving and need to move a horse, or want to show and don't have a way to get their horse to the show, or whatever the situation. 

How is it that a person can justify the expense of a horse and not have a way to move it.....? 

We currently have 3 trailers, 4horse LQ, a bumper hitch stock trailer, and a gooseneck stock trailer. Now, I will admit that we also have other livestock, but I can not fathom having a horse, or horses and not having a trailer and a vehicle capable of towing it on a public road...... We have at least 2 vehicles on our place at any given time that can tow at the very least our bumper hitch trailer in case an emergency were to arrive and the truck is not at the house.

Maybe Im the only one who feels this way, but I doubt it. Im not saying everyone needs a new dually, and an LQ set up, but at least a 1/2 ton truck, or SUV and a bumper pull.

Jim


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Not everyone needs to move a horse.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I've owned horses for about 5 years now and I still do not have a truck or trailer. I just can't afford another car payment. But my friends have trailers and if they want to go somewhere and invite me I happily pay them gas money. They also help me move places if need be, and if not I can hire someone. There are plenty of people who will haul for cash.

I'd love a truck and trailer, but I don't *need* one.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

not everyone has a place to store the truck and trailer till it's needed.

I haven't gotten one, but before I get any new horses, that will be my first purchase. My guy hates getting on a trailer, not that we go anywhere anyway, He's retired, no riding anyway. but still. Even if i had it, we'd have no where to go. 
All the vets are local, so I don't have to trailer to a vet, and if I really REALLY needed to trailer him somewhere the BO has a very nice set up.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

who is anybody to judge if somebody is justified in owning a horse or not? My finances are non of yours or anybody else's business. 

I have two horses (one horse and one pony) and no way to transport it. I can justify having the expense of a horse because that is my thing and want I want to do. I don't have the money for a jeep and horsebox, but I deal with it.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am one of those who has horses and no truck (I do have a trailer, though). My justification: life happens. I had a truck but the radiator burst and I sold it. We bought property and have been focusing on fencing it, building the barn, getting greenhouses up, et cetera et cetera. We have not had the money for a truck. I know it isn't ideal and I worry that if (when) a fire comes and we have to evacuate I will have to pray for a few open spots with neighbors, or mark and release them.
I am realistic about my horses, if I have to euthanize them I will. I would rather do that than put in thousands of dollars we don't have into vet bills that may or may not save them. With that mindset I can accept not having a truck.
Now, we ARE saving for a truck and don't expect to live like this forever. I am also very lucky that I can ride off my property onto public land and actually ride for a week straight into the Cascades if I want to, so for riding, I have no need to haul out.

Now go ahead, call me an irresponsible horse owner if you want, I simply disagree.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Lots of reasons people don't have a rig.
Money is a big one. The cost & maintenance adds up even if you don't use them often & that is after the purchase price.
If there is no place to park them at home then that costs too. Some boarding places allow trailer parking but many don't simply due to lack of room.
Some people are too nervous to haul or lack experience.
I didn't have a trailer but I had a truck. I also had a bunch of friends with trailers who were very helpful so it was never a problem. 

I've hauled for others in an emergency because that's what horse people do.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, you are fortunate to lead the lifestyle you want. Other people that own horses lead different lifestyles and make different choices.

I own a horse and no trailer. We do have a truck (which will be replaced with a smaller vehicle in the next few years though). When we need to, we get my horse around either by renting a trailer or paying a friend to haul him. For the time after our truck, our neighbor has already offered to lend us his of needed. For the few times we do need to haul, that even makes sense financially.

We live in a suburban setting and I board my horse out of town. We probably could afford a trailer, but we don't really want one for lack of storage space, as well as environmental concerns of driving a big truck around when we don't really need one.
Rather than having an extra vehicle and trailer clutter up our garage and driveway, we feel a lot more comfortable with this solution.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I have a bumper pull now, but not when I first got Sonny. We had trails where I boarded, and in the event of needing to take him anywhere,I wouldve rented a trailer. I had to rent one to bring him to my boarding barn when I got him.

I know several people who have a horse with no way to haul. I don't see it as a big issue. Anyone I know who does have a trailer would be very glad to help out with trailering if it was needed. Horse folks are generally helpful to other horse folks. 

Fay


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We have multiple trucks and no horse trailer. I'd love to have one but the reality is it would only get used in an emergency at this point so I could not justify the maintenance much less the cost over time. When I hauled every week I had more than one. I haven't hauled in 15 years. There are plenty here that have trailers and they sit, never used. I am fortunate in that several of the owner's are friends and in the event it is an absolute necessity, we borrow. That can be expensive as well since the trailers sit, dry rot is not uncommon and we usually replace tires before we haul if it is a planned haul. We hire to haul if it is an emergency. Since I am looking at having my son ride his own horse for lessons at times we may start looking for a two horse bumper pull but every I have my DH complains we couldn't haul the drafts and if we are going to haul with them in mind he wants LQ and if we have LQ we would need to really seriously haul to support the cost of purchase and then we are talking $$$ to actually haul and where we would haul to.... vicious cycle. I can get along without a trailer at this point and will continue to do so for at least a while longer. I am also quite happy that my son experiences multiple horses and learns something from each one. Something that would not happen if he only rode his mare. That is actually one of the reasons for lessons. They spoiled each other. Now I know better what he can handle horse wise and his horse has a whole new respect for him. He also now knows not to expect every horse to act the same. I'll add I would gladly sell one of the trucks for a good car because my gas bill is horrendous for the type of driving I do. If you buy with the intent of showing or you buy knowing you need to trailer to ride then you should consider cost of a trailer and vehicle but even then there are many that have their needs met by someone else and could not afford to drive a truck as their primary vehicle if they are limited to one.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

A great many modern horse owners are suburbanites and city dwellers. A truck and trailer may not be at all practical. But, this creates a market for commercial or small time haulers. Expense wise, for many folks it's better to pay for transport on an as needed basis. The barn owner where I ride provides transport for all of his tenants and leasers. I've also rented a smaller trailer from him when I've done things apart from the group. 

I hold a class A CDL. From what I've observed there's a lot of horse owners who have no business operating a combination vehicle on the public roads.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Honestly, trucks and trailers are NOT a necessity of horse ownership. I have a system to move my horse now, and it's not ideal (I have an old two horse trailer that I haul with a SUV), but honestly for the amount that I use it it is not worth it.

Before I got my trailer, I rented. It was inconvenient but it worked. My dad had a truck I could use to haul once in a while as long as it did not conflict with his work schedule.

Now I have my own truck and trailer and the both have cost me money which I sometimes think could be been better spent elsewhere.

Also, I board so trailers are always on hand. Our barn offers trailering services for a $40 fee to shows and trails and I am sure other prices could be arranged if I needed the trailer for something else.

Again, not really needed. It's for convenience sake. Because of the services my barn offers, I am considering selling my SUV and trailer.

And not everyone is living as lavish a life as you. I could barely afford my $1000 trailer, you have several... I'd love to have the money you do. It's probably best not to judge when you don't really know the situation of the individuals you are talking about.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Not everyone needs a trailer or can afford one. While I do own a truck, a trailer_ is_ one of the major things on my _wish list_ but will definitely wait until it's not a financial strain. I am a forever owner and never sell any horse I own so being careful with my money is more important than having a trailer. 

I'm fortunate to have several good friends that would be glad to haul my horses in case of an emergency.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't afford a trailer right now but don't really need one either. My horse is at a boarding facility with trails and arenas; the vet and farrier come out to see us there so I haven't really needed one. My friend has one and we've trailered our horses together; I just paid her my share of the gas money and cleaned the trailer afterwards. 

There will come a time when I want to go to shows and my friend won't be able to trailer me there...at which point we will reconsider purchasing a trailer. We already have a big pick-up truck so thankfully we only need a trailer, not both.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I just bought a truck last week, but don't plan to buy a trailer until I pay it off. Yes, I'd like a trailer and plan to get one before I get my next horse simply because my partner and I will want to trail ride off property, but it is in no way a necessity. When I need to haul my horse, I borrow someone's truck and trailer or I pay a hauling company. It's simple and I've never had an issue with it. 

In the unlikely emergency that would require my horse to actually go into my vet's office instead of her coming to me, she has connections she would be happy to reach out to or the hauling company I used last does emergency hauling.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

WillowNightwind said:


> And not everyone is living as lavish a life as you. I could barely afford my $1000 trailer, you have several... I'd love to have the money you do. It's probably best not to judge when you don't really know the situation of the individuals you are talking about.


Lavish life? Money? Please..... I work my *** off. The LQ trailer my wife bought after her grand parents died 10yrs ago, Our bumper hitch was less than $6k brand new and the gooseneck stock trailer belongs to the "farm". To be able to afford those things not only do my wife and I each work a full time job, I also raise livestock and help on the family farm. I spend as much time working to afford my "lavish life style", as I do working to feed my family. 

I truly hope that none of y'all ever are faced with an emergency where you NEED to get your horse to a vet right now....

I guess you could say a truck and trailer is cheap insurance as well as peace of mind.

Jim


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

jimmyp said:


> I truly hope that none of y'all ever are faced with an emergency where you NEED to get your horse to a vet right now....



If I need to get my horse to the vet right now, my barn owner will hook up and take me. That's why I board there, because I know she'll help me out. I compensate her for her time and gas. If she's not available, I know several other people who will come pick him up. There is also a local hauler who is available for emergency runs.

My vet is usually really good at taking an hour or less to get to my barn in an emergency situation. It would take an hour+ to get to the vet hospital anyway. 

While you are entitled to your opinion, as offensive as I find it, perhaps you should try to open your mind a bit more and look at it from other people's perspective.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Im 19 and i own 1 horse. I have owned him for a few years. I only have him and my little white sedan. I bought my car for $1900 and I pay for my horses $600 board monthly and $120 shoes monthly. I also go to college and pay for all my classes by myself. I dont have the money to buy a truck or trailer. Not even close. People at my barn own trailers so in the event of an emergency, i could get my horse somewhere but if we just want to go to the show or something's just ask ahead of time and pay them a little for gas. So much more affordable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

jimmyp said:


> Lavish life? Money? Please..... I work my *** off. The LQ trailer my wife bought after her grand parents died 10yrs ago, Our bumper hitch was less than $6k brand new and the gooseneck stock trailer belongs to the "farm". To be able to afford those things not only do my wife and I each work a full time job, I also raise livestock and help on the family farm. I spend as much time working to afford my "lavish life style", as I do working to feed my family.
> 
> I truly hope that none of y'all ever are faced with an emergency where you NEED to get your horse to a vet right now....
> 
> ...


Again, a lot of people who don't own trucks and trailers board. Horse board usually offers trailering and vetting as a service. I know both places I have boarded had vets ON CALL 24/7. There are plenty of vets in my area that I could call as well as an emergency who will come out to my area.

If you do not have a truck and trailer and you chose to board your horse somewhere that doesn't have these services, you made a poor decision for your horse. 

In regards to the money situation... you are still able to afford these things. Some people can't. That is the point I was making. There are plenty of people who work their butts off as well who still cannot afford these things due to life situations, which you have no idea about. You also have a spouse. Some of us are single. You have a double income.

Your attitude is coming across as rather offensive, essentially telling people that they are coming up short as horse owners because they cannot afford/chose not to have a truck a trailer. These individuals likely have other arrangements to ensure that they are protected in case of an emergency. They are doing the best they can with what they have and I think that is good enough.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

jimmyp said:


> I truly hope that none of y'all ever are faced with an emergency where you NEED to get your horse to a vet right now....


Which is why I A) use a vet clinic that has multiple good vets so they can get out to an emergency call quicker than most and B) know a trailering company who does emergency hauling 24/7. They are one of the hauling companies that a local well-know emergency hospital uses as an ambulance for people who need it.

As to them being "cheap" insurance, I'd say that's bow-hunky (to use a forum friendly term). A reliable truck is not cheap to buy and not cheap to maintain. A reliable trailer is the same. I work a good job full time to pay for my expenses and cannot afford both while being responsible (not taking out loans on everything I want to buy). That is me being responsible instead of the other way around. Sure, having a trailer would be great. No, it is not a necessity nor is it irresponsible to not have one.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I don't have a trailer. Would I like one? Heck, yes. Do I have a vehicle capable of pulling one? Technically, my V8 1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee has a towing package and could probably haul a Brenderup, but probably can't tow a larger bumper pull or one of the old old round front BP trailers. 

That said, I haven't made the leap to trailer ownership and am not in a particularly fast hurry to do so. I board, so there are fellow boarders who do own trailers and can haul out for me, and I contribute to their gas (or compensate them, depending if we're going trail riding or hauling to the vet clinic).

Fact of the matter is, having a vehicle and a trailer cost money in terms of maintenance, cost, insurance, upkeep, etc. and with the amount I'd likely use them, it's just not feasible in my budget where I'd rather put that money towards the care of my horses. 

As of now, there have been maybe 2 instances in the last 7 years where a trailer ride was necessary for my horse. One was when I had to haul my old Thoroughbred up to the vet clinic because of colicNd along time friend and fellow boarder hauled him for me. GivEn the emotional state I was in, driving the rig myself would have been really dumb, and given the fact that I had to put him down, driving home in the dark would have been a bad decision all around. It was much better that my friend did it. The other incident was when there was a fire in the area, and we had to evacuate. There's a program in our area called Equine Evac where people with trailers will go in and evacuate horses and other animals for people who don't. A whole squad of trailers came in for us, and there was plenty of time to get everyone off the ranch safely. 

Having a trailer would be nice, but it's not simply something that I consider necessary like having hay or water available. Doesn't make me any less of a good horse owner because I don't have one.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

How utterly arrogant!


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

jimmyp said:


> Lavish life? Money? Please..... I work my *** off. The LQ trailer my wife bought after her grand parents died 10yrs ago, Our bumper hitch was less than $6k brand new and the gooseneck stock trailer belongs to the "farm". To be able to afford those things not only do my wife and I each work a full time job, I also raise livestock and help on the family farm. I spend as much time working to afford my "lavish life style", as I do working to feed my family.
> 
> I truly hope that none of y'all ever are faced with an emergency where you NEED to get your horse to a vet right now....
> 
> ...


I haven't seen that anyone said or implied that you didnt work hard for what you have. Most of us work our asses off also, and still come up short on the funds to own truck(s) and trailer(s). Too bad that you see us a innappropriate equine owners and put yourself on a 'holier than thou' pedestal because you can afford it and therefore consider it absolutely essential to horse ownership. 
I DO currently own a trailer and vehicle capable of pulling it, but I've seen thru experience, and see in the posts here that people DO have their horse's well being at the forefront, and DO have plans in case of the need. 
Fay


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

jimmyp said:


> Lavish life? Money? Please..... I work my *** off. The LQ trailer my wife bought after her grand parents died 10yrs ago, Our bumper hitch was less than $6k brand new...


Why, yes, I would call having a horse trailer with living quarters 'lavish'. I do just fine with a tent that cost me maybe $100, several decades ago. And $6K for a trailer? I paid less than half that for my truck 

As I've often said to my friends, if you buy all the other stuff, they should just throw in the darned horse for free 

And yes, I am one of those who doesn't own a trailer. I keep the horse at my friend's place, so we use her trailer to go places.



> I truly hope that none of y'all ever are faced with an emergency where you NEED to get your horse to a vet right now...


I have had that sort of emergency, and the vet was out to my friend's place about as quick as we could have loaded an injured, bleeding horse into a trailer and driven her there. And really, are you going to ride in the trailer with a horse while holding pressure on a spurting leg wound?


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Oddly enough, I feel like arrogant is the people who own horses and expect everyone else to haul them to and from...... I guess I just come from the kind of stock that would rather do for ourselves.....

Jim


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

jimmyp said:


> Oddly enough, I feel like errant is the people who own horses and expect everyone else to haul them to and from...... I guess I just come from the kind of stock that would rather do for ourselves.....
> 
> Jim


I guess we can all see you're the type of horse person who isn't going to help a friend out.

As I've said before, and I feel like I'm beating a dead horse with a stick here, I *pay* for hauling. Hauling can be considered a service, like hay delivery. I'm not sure how that makes me any less of a good horse owner than you.

Have you noticed no one has agreed with you yet?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

jimmyp said:


> How is it that a person can justify the expense of a horse and not have a way to move it.....?


Why would you NEED to move a horse?

If your vet makes house calls and your farrier comes to you (or you do it yourself), where would you NEED to take your horse?


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I suppose Ive got my answer then. Y'all have a wonderful weekend...

Jim


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

jimmyp said:


> Oddly enough, I feel like arrogant is the people who own horses and expect everyone else to haul them to and from


How is it arrogant to pay for a service? Is it also arrogant for me to pay to have my hay delivered? How about to have my farrier trim my horse's feet? 




jimmyp said:


> I guess I just come from the kind of stock that would rather do for ourselves.....


THIS sounds like arrogance (or pride). If you can't do it yourself you won't ask or pay for help? There is nothing wrong with helping others out. The people who have hauled for me or let me borrow their trailers have ALWAYS been the ones who offered, I did not ask and offered to at least pay for gas (sometimes they let me, sometimes not). If I had a trailer I would be happy to help those who didn't.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

beau159 said:


> Why would you NEED to move a horse?
> 
> If your vet makes house calls and your farrier comes to you (or you do it yourself), where would you NEED to take your horse?


I suppose you ride your horse to barrel races? 

You have NEVER had to take a horse to your vet? for what I would pay a year in mileage for the vet to make farm visits I could make a years payment on a decent trailer.

Jim


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

jimmyp said:


> Oddly enough, I feel like arrogant is the people who own horses and expect everyone else to haul them to and from...... I guess I just come from the kind of stock that would rather do for ourselves.....
> 
> Jim


 
I see no one posting that they expect to be taken here and there and everywhere. I see folks who have working relationships with professional haulers and barn owners. 
As for myself, I have 3 neighbors who have offered me their vehicles if the need arises. 1 has a truck and no trailer, she uses my trailer more than I use her truck. I have had need to use those offers exactly 4 times. Each time I paid for gas plus some, and traded home-made goods (some professional art pieces in 1 case, and home brewed beer in the others). The west wasn't won by those too stubborn to ask for help, it was won by independent folks who collaborated and pulled together in neighborly efforts. I try not to take advantage of my neighbor's hospitality and I try to ensure that the trade is fair. If that is arrogant, then, sure, call me arrogant.

ETA: I also consider myself someone who does as much on my own as possible, but I have been reminded time and time again that if everyone could do everything on their own we would all be recluses with no economy


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

jimmyp said:


> Well I suppose Ive got my answer then. Y'all have a wonderful weekend...
> 
> Jim


Aw Jim. When it became an argument rather than a discussion, it lost the chance to be productive. In the horse world, as in all other aspects of life, it takes all kinds...


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

There is a difference between *need* and *want. 

*If the vet will come to the farm then I don't *need *to own a trailer for that reason. I've had a horse with multiple emergency vet calls and the farm call is still cheaper then the gas I'd spend going back and forth. Nevermind the maintenance and payments on it.

If I want to go to shows and races, then I might *want* a trailer. If I can't find anyone to haul me, I guess I don't show or race, right? 

Trust me I would love to go out and trail ride to my hearts content, anywhere. But I don't own a trailer. I would like to get one. Is it a priority right now? No. So I do without. Like doing without the side of lobster I really want with my steak. It's not a necessity.

I also think this discussion may have a good deal of regional need/want/have to have to it. In more condensed area's, it's easier to get to places you need to go and most services come to you. Out in the middle of BFE, a person has to rely more on what they have to get to where they need. I don't believe it's fair to judge everyone to the same standard when we're all so spread out.


and have a good Halloween with your weekend


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Aw Jim. When it became an argument rather than a discussion, it lost the chance to be productive. In the horse world, as in all other aspects of life, it takes all kinds...



Sir/Ma'am I had no intention of an argument. However I quickly became the bad guy, and don't take too well to that, of course from there things went from bad to worse. I figure bowing out now will be better than continuing. Y'all have a nice weekend.

Jim


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

So I'm a bad horse owner. Riiiight... Around here, almost nobody has trailers - we either use the services of our BO's, who generally can provide with a trailer, or rely on hired help. That's called business, providing services and paying for a service you buy. It's called the liberty of choice not to keep a trailer on the balcony of your city flat.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It more than possible to manage without a trailer - obviously if you want to compete its easier to have your own or if you need to trailer to riding places but otherwise there are plenty of people who will trailer a horse at a cost if you need too
I think the only times I've felt relieved to own one was since we came here and have been in situations twice now where evacuation might have been essential. I'd hate to have to leave my horses behind not knowing what could be happening to them


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

jimmyp said:


> Lavish life? Money? Please..... I work my *** off. The LQ trailer my wife bought after her grand parents died 10yrs ago, Our bumper hitch was less than $6k brand new and the gooseneck stock trailer belongs to the "farm". To be able to afford those things not only do my wife and I each work a full time job, I also raise livestock and help on the family farm. I spend as much time working to afford my "lavish life style", as I do working to feed my family.
> 
> I truly hope that none of y'all ever are faced with an emergency where you NEED to get your horse to a vet right now....
> 
> ...



I don't think you are necessarily living a "lavish" lifestyle, but your first post proposed that people who could not afford a truck and trailer should not own a horse. Sorry, but that's a bit like saying people who cannot afford a plane should not fly. We pay others to do those things. in the long run, it is more economical, and provides a way for some person with a truck, a trailer and good driving skills to make a living.
your post really came off as arrogant, so you should not be surprised that folks will be a bit peeved.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

jimmyp said:


> Sir/Ma'am I had no intention of an argument. However I quickly became the bad guy, and don't take too well to that, of course from there things went from bad to worse. I figure bowing out now will be better than continuing. Y'all have a nice weekend.
> 
> Jim


It became an argument because *you made a thread with the intention of accusing people.* It was NEVER a discussion to begin with.

Maybe you didn't mean it that way but you made a very poor decision by wording it the way you did. 



jimmyp said:


> Ok, maybe this has been beat to death, and maybe its not as big of a deal as i think it is, but I continually see references on this forum to people who are moving and need to move a horse, or want to show and don't have a way to get their horse to the show, or whatever the situation.
> 
> How is it that a person can justify the expense of a horse and not have a way to move it.....?
> 
> ...


You are wondering why people are getting offended over this but you have left them no choice. I have a truck and trailer and even I am appalled at this post. Even if I didn't have these things it would make me no less of a horse owner because I have ensured the well being of my horses by having other means and methods.

I PAY to have my horses hauled. I do not rely on the good will of others - it is a service that is bought and paid for and I expect it when I need it. I guess with your logic you are against boarding horses too? Do you think less of those who choose to board their horses instead of keep them on their own property, or even if those people cannot afford to buy their own property?

Stop assuming that because people don't or CAN'T do things the way that you do that they aren't looking out for the well being of their horses.

There is always more than one way to get a job done.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

My family owns a truck and trailer but nope, I have NEVER hauled my horse to the vet and I've never hauled my horse to the farrier. We have it because we compete, and the cost of hauling to and from competitions would add up quickly. If we weren't off property with the ponies at least once a week we certainly wouldn't own a trailer (and we didn't for a very long time, got by just fine...) There is no arrogance in paying for a service, and I've never come across a single person who expected to have their horse trailered for free. 

I'm not sure if you were trying to start an argument or if you assumed everyone would agree with you... But nobody turned you into a bad guy until you called everyone opposed to you arrogant :wink:.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

As others have stated, I find the angle you are coming in from on this question rather mean-spirited. Is the point of this thought exercise to waggle your finger at other horse owners for being short-sighted, or to gain knowledge about how others are able to exist without a trailer? I'm honestly curious as to what your goal in asking the question is. 

Trailers are a good thing to have and can be convenient, especially if you travel a lot with your horses. I plan to have one for the future, as I would like to do trail riding/trail walks and some showing with my own animals. 

But, there are a number of veterinary situations where trailering a horse could possibly make the situation worse. As with life and horses, there are *NO* guarantees. Even with a trailer-in, you may still have to wake the vet, he may be on vacation/out of town, the weather and driving conditions might be adverse. 

What do you do if the horse falls in the trailer and becomes stuck? I have a friend who owns a 19 hand Shire - if Gus were to fall and become wedged in a trailer, you'd likely have to take the trailer apart to get him out because he weighs well over a full ton. Will the stress of trailering on top of the medical emergency send the horse into shock, possibly making the situation worse? There are many things to consider in that situation. 

Many horse owners seem to get along just fine without a trailer, and in same cases the expense and maintenance for only an occasional use a few times a year just does not make financial sense.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a truck and trailer, and would willingly haul someone's horse in an emergency. I don't offer to do it on a regular basis of course, but for a horse who absolutely must be trailered to the closest equine hospital, then yes. It's called being compassionate and helping out others.

It's not _necessary_ to own a rig, the OP's arguments to the contrary. It's convenient as heck and gives me as an owner more options and mobility, but for the first half of my horse owning life I didn't have one and managed to get along just fine without my horses being bereft of farrier or vet care.

Pretty sure ALL of the adults here 'work our asses off' for everything we have, but I happen to be one of the lucky ones who can afford both a trailer and the truck to haul it. Looking down your nose at people who don't have their own rigs is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

vets here will find someone for you to move your horse to their clinic if needed. 
There is usually a fee, but you would need to pay for gas or diesel .
I owned horses for many years before I had a truck and trailer. I would borrow a truck and rent a trailer. I rented them twice in 10 years ? then I found a trailer, and bought a used truck.
Used the trailer 4 times in 15 years ? Now we have a stock trailer, I have loaned it out, but not will do that again , as it came back dinged and dirty . Used it more than the 2 horse trailer. Sold the 2 horse trailer. But IF I boarded at a show barn, They trailer as a group to shows with the trainer. When I boarded, if we all went riding out there was usually room for my horse, I paid part of the fuel bill, or bought lunch etc. It was no big deal. It is not irrisponsible to not own a trailer. People snub noses at me as I have a plain jane stock trailer, I do have stall mats down. I don't care, It does the job and it is not a contest as to who has the best rig. Shame on you.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

WillowNightwind,

I agree that the red wording you have so generously colored, comes off in a way other than I originally intended. Mostly because y'all chose to take offense to it. 

I asked how someone could justify the expense of a horse and have no way to move it..... That question was answered by MANY who have said that they either borrow, or pay, someone for the services of moving their steed. Question number 1 answered. Deal.

^^^^^ This statement/question was in no way to indicate that anyone who did not have a trailer was an insufficient horse owner. It was simply a poorly worded question. 

The second statement you have made red states that: I can not fathom, having a horse or horses, and not having a truck and trailer capable of towing down a public road. Which is Fact. I am not sure we would get along without at least 1 trailer.

I guess here is where i should apologize for my poor choice of words. I am sorry. And I will go back into the shadows.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

jimmyp said:


> WillowNightwind said:
> 
> 
> > And not everyone is living as lavish a life as you. I could barely afford my $1000 trailer, you have several... I'd love to have the money you do. It's probably best not to judge when you don't really know the situation of the individuals you are talking about.
> ...


My husband and I work out backsides off, in fact I have two jobs while raising a family at the same time. It doesn't mean I ambetter than anybody or am entitled to nicer things than those struggling to find employment or with finances. Tbh I'm finding your post rather condescending. 

The day I have an emergency my vet will be quicker to me than I could load a horse into a box. My vets know me, they know if I say I need them NOW that I mean it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it also assumes that people who don't have a lot of money don't work. there are many, many,many people who work very hard, both man and woman, and still do not have much money. 

conversely,. there are plenty of folks who work smart, or have money from luck or inheritance, who would do well not to crow about working hard for their money, since often times it's pure good fortune that they have it, while others, who have worked equally as hard, did not catch the stock option boat, or have parents who passed on money, or catch the real estate gravy train. 
the same people can work equally as hard, but one may get a lot richer than the other, and not always by their own virtue.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Maple said:


> The day I have an emergency my vet will be quicker to me than I could load a horse into a box. My vets know me, they know if I say I need them NOW that I mean it.


Yup, I feel like I would be doing my horse a disservice by trying to load her into a trailer in such an emergency situation. I'll leave the life saving to the professionals... :lol:

I also feel like if the horse needed to get to a vet asap, the situation for trailering wouldn't be ideal. Something so serious would probably mean the horse would not be able to stand or walk. I'd much rather call my vet in case of an emergency like that, but that's just because it's in my comfort level.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I no longer show, nor have I ever gone barrelracing. ALL my vets and farriers make house calls, and NONE of them actually have a clinic to take a horse to. I still say you are arrogant..........or extremely uneducated
as to how the REST of the country lives.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

jimmyp said:


> I suppose you ride your horse to barrel races?


I'm not talking about myself Jim. 

Yes, I do barrel race and yes I do have a truck and trailer to get myself there. 

*But there are lots of people who do not compete with their horses.* They have them just for the joy of having them, and they trail ride at home. 

What is wrong with that? Everyone has horses to do their own "thing" with. There is no law or rule that says you have to haul your horse somewhere in order to have a good time with them. 

If you don't haul your horse to show and compete, or for work (say maybe to work cattle in a distant pasture), then what do you need to haul them for?




jimmyp said:


> You have NEVER had to take a horse to your vet? for what I would pay a year in mileage for the vet to make farm visits I could make a years payment on a decent trailer.


I find this remark extremely judgemental and close-minded. 

If you want to haul your horse to the vet, that is perfectly fine and nothing wrong with that. 

If someone wants the vet to make a house call, that is also perfectly fine and nothing wrong with that.

Who are you to tell someone what they should or should not do for their vet care? And just because it may be more expensive for you to have the vet make a house call, that is not the case for other people. 

I've had both instances where sometimes I have the vet come to me for a house call, or sometimes where I haul the horse in. For the vet I currently use, it is a pretty much the same cost for me (if not a little cheaper) if I have the vet make a house call, than if I spend the money on gas to haul my horse in (and put more miles on my tires). 

And there's going to be instances where you better not put your horse into a horse trailer (colic is a good example, or maybe a mare that is having trouble foaling) and the vet _needs_ to come to you. I had two horses get seriously hurt (on different occasions) when I was in high school. We lived 45 minutes away from the vet on call. There was no way we were going to put a bleeding horse with a leg gash (no bearing weight on it) into a trailer for that far, not to mention the difficulty they would have loading. Much better to have the vet come to us to stitch them up, even thought the farm call alone was going to be over $100. It just wasn't worth the stress (and possible damage) to the horse. 

But I guess I must be *arrogant* for thinking of what is _best _for my horse and my situation.

Did I mention they are MY horses and it is MY decision?

Just like those who either have no reason to go anywhere or they have the means to borrow or pay for hauling services. 

Quite frankly, it is none of your business Jim.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I board at a barn that has a truck and trailer and whenever we all go for an off-property trail ride we use their's and pay gas money. And I'm kind of glad I don't have a truck and trailer because I'd have no obstacle in the way of going and picking up another horse.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I didn't have a trailer for a long time, and aside from saving money on a farm call with the vet I didn't really need one aside from a few times- maybe 5 total in a 10 year period. 

I have one now, but that's because I was financially able to justify it, and I started traveling more with the horses. Course now I know the curse of owning a trailer- everyone calls you when they need a ride XD


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

And I am that person who would be asking you to trailer me somewhere. though I'd pay you, of course! my friend has a trailer and it sure is nice when she takes me out to the mountains for a ride. 

I don't think the OP meant to say that if people can't afford a trailer that they are bad horse owners. cut him some slack.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

jimmyp said:


> How is it that a person can justify the expense of a horse and not have a way to move it.....?


Tiny, you don't think this is a judgey - pants question?Because I sure do.

How can anyone DARE to justify owning a horse without having a hauling rig!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He didn't say the were taking poor care of their horses.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I did think that the question was at least a little "judge-y" but I will answer the question anyways.

My horse does not live with me. She is 30 minutes away at my trainers house. My trainer has had horses for well over 20 years, has ran her own barn for many years as well. I have had my first horse for under a year. I trust her to know when something is an emergency and I know she will call me when something happens.

Here is something that actually happened:
In September we had a massive rainfall (at least for us -- it was over 1/2 our annual rainfall so it flooded everything, there were trucks under water on the highway). Rain in AZ means a storm, the combination of which spooked my mare and she tried to jump her stall fence. Luckily, she only cut herself but because it was near a joint (her fetlock), the severity of the cut combined with her limping caused my trainer to access it as an emergency. I 100% agree(d) with her call. 

My coach called my mom (it was a school day) to tell her what happened and they agreed that the best plan was for my trainer to trailer her to the vet clinic. Every decision that I made was via the phone with my trainer and the vet (by pure happenstance I was not in school that day). By the time I got there they had cleaned the dead tissue and were prepping to stitch her up.

So... What would have happened if my trainer was not willing to haul her? I have no clue. _Even in that situation me hauling her was not the best plan._ I would not have been confident enough to drive a trailer, or any kind of truck through standing water. My coach who grew up with those conditions was able and confident to get through that water. If I had a small truck and trailer like you are talking about I would not have been able to drive under those conditions. I live 30 minutes from my barn, I couldn't possibly get there hook up a trailer, etc and get my horse to the vet.

Because I do not have the ability/money to have a set up like this I am aware that I am limited in my boarding. I am aware that I am dependent on my BO/coach in situations like this. My BO knows this too. We are OK with that.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I would love to have a truck and trailer. However, I absolutely do not want another car payment so I will have to wait until I can pay cash. Which will probably be a cold day in hell. There is also the insurance and maintenance costs associated with what would be, for me, purely recreational vehicles. At this point in my life it is simply not realistic. I would say about 50% of the people I know in real life that have horses do not have trailers.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I have one small horse, he is boarded, the vet and farrier come out to the barn. I have no reason to deal with the crap gas mileage of a truck or buy a trailer. Heck, if I ever needed to move him, I'm sure the other people that bought trailers just to grow moss on the side of the driveway of the barn would love to help me out just to have an excuse to use them, lol.

Edit: oh yea and the barn owner would move him for me if I needed it, anyway.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

jimmyp said:


> Lavish life? Money? Please..... I work my *** off. The LQ trailer my wife bought after her grand parents died 10yrs ago, Our bumper hitch was less than $6k brand new and the gooseneck stock trailer belongs to the "farm". To be able to afford those things not only do my wife and I each work a full time job, I also raise livestock and help on the family farm. I spend as much time working to afford my "lavish life style", as I do working to feed my family.
> 
> I truly hope that none of y'all ever are faced with an emergency where you NEED to get your horse to a vet right now....
> 
> ...


Okay, my horse is at a facility, being monitored and cared for 24/7. The barn owner maintains relationships with multiple livestock vets to ensure there will always be a vet out at the slightest hint of illness. She has a huge horse trailer that she uses to take groups of students/boarders out to shows, trail rides, and would use in a heartbeat for a boarder's horse. She also has more years experience in horses than I've been alive, and saved a horse's life with her own expertise last year when the state university vet school gave up on it. Reading over a lot of the replies it seems like there are more people in my situation where we have ensured that our horses are receiving constant professional attention. That's my peace of mind.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have three horses and no trailer though I do have a truck that could haul. I can afford my horses perfectly fine since I don't board. And the biggest reason for no trailer is we cant afford to buy one and we dont have the room we also dont haul enough to warrant one. Though within the next couple of years we plan on getting one. I live in a very rural area and in an emergency the local vet is a half an hour away at most. Also since my sister shows we do have to haul but since my mom is more experienced than I at hauling she will haul for me. We can either borrow someone's trailer(at the price of cleaning it before bringing it back) or I know at least 5 people that will haul my horses wherever I need them to for gas.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

jimmyp said:


> You have NEVER had to take a horse to your vet? for what I would pay a year in mileage for the vet to make farm visits I could make a years payment on a decent trailer.
> 
> Jim


Nope. and all my horse owning friends pay for the vet to come out as well. Which is only $50 rather than spending the time and money for me to go there in gas(which is more than $50). Especially since most people around here only have 2-4 horse trailers, you would have to make multiple trips to take care of all the shots for your horses(one of my friends has 15), rather then having the vet come out and do all the shots in one fell swoop. My farrier lives just up the road from my horses so I normally just ride them up for their trims and in the case of a thrown shoe he will come down and take care of them.

ETA: Also it would be a nightmare to load my mare into a trailer in an emergency since on a good day it takes her almost half an hour to load.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

danicelia24 said:


> Nope. and all my horse owning friends pay for the vet to come out as well. Which is only $50 rather than spending the time and money for me to go there in gas(which is more than $50).


Also in my case, we put little things like shots and teeth on the whiteboard, so when a vet gets called out to look at someone, there's going to be another person or two to split the call fee with. Or if there aren't any emergencies for awhile (like now, yay!) the vet just comes out and does everyone at once. So that $50 call fee split 15 ways is .... kinda cute, lol!


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

My BO does all shots (yet another reason why I love my BO)

The equine dentist doesn't have a call fee (he will even come check them out for free -- AND give an honest evaluation, which is why I love him too)


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

We have 3 horses, a truck and a 2 horse trailer. I have never pulled a horse trailer nor any other kind of trailer in my life. My trailer spends 90% of the time parked or a friend will use it to move a horse for someone. Sometimes we will haul a couple of horse to the saddlery club to use the arena or to go riding with friends. But we mostly trail ride here. There's 316 acres with plenty of trails, hills, and open fields for me to ride in right across the road from my house. 

My vet can get here in 20 minutes if an emergency comes up. I have never been to my vet's office, he make farm calls. My farrier is almost 2 hours away but is in this area a lot and is always on call. He lives closer to Jmike than he does to me. 

What's more important is knowing that my horses are well taken care of and is getting the exercise that they need. I can't work a horse while it's being hauled in a trailer. But it sure is enjoyable spending time with them. It doesn't matter if I'm riding or simply leading them on a leisurely walk through the woods. It's being able to spend quality time with my horses that make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow! It's taken my husband and I almost 30 years to acquire what we have. We've both worked extremely hard. There were years I had a horse and no trailer. I rode almost everywhere I went or a friend would haul us if needed. Now, we have a large and small trailer and I try to pay it forward as much as possible. A trailer brings with it expenses. Wiring repairs, tires, mat maintenance, not to mention storage space. And a truck has fuel, tires, tune ups, oil changes, registration, insurance, the list goes on.

I refuse to let someone judge me or my friends for enjoying our horses without a trailer. We weren't all dropped into this life with everything in order.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe it depends on area to some degree? The majority of owners I know don't own truck or trailer. I think I actually know very few owners who DO have truck/trailer combo. In my area it is much more common to hire a professional to haul for you (or a friend you trust).

Not owning truck/trailer should never mean that one cannot afford a horse and quality care for said horse. I own two mares (one is on lease while I am in school), and board at quite a nice barn with excellent care and facilities. I own a truck that could pull a trailer - but not the size I need for my 17.3h beast. That is part of the reason I haven't bothered to buy a trailer ...one of my mare's wouldn't even fit, and to buy something in her size I'd need to spend a fair amount, as well as buying a new truck. Which I don't at all see a point in doing when it's more common practice around here to hire a professional - which there are an abundance of at any given time.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

jimmyp said:


> You have NEVER had to take a horse to your vet? for what I would pay a year in mileage for the vet to make farm visits I could make a years payment on a decent trailer.
> 
> Jim


I've taken my horses TO the vet several times. There have also been a few times that I wasn't willing to risk worsening an injury on a trailer ride to the vet. So exactly how far from you is your vet? To save the cost of a "farm call" in order to make a years worth of payments you must be very, very far. Or you need a vet WAY more than I do. I take the best care of my horses that I know how. I currently have a 32 year old that I rode in trail competition until he was 30. He only had 5 vet visits in his life. I currently have 3 others that I do everything I can for. We all have to make decisions based on a lot more than just what someone else thinks of us. There are many, many fine people on this forum, full of information, advice and encouragement. Too bad you just alienated so many of us.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

When I had multiple horses, I had a 4h gn stock trailer. I think I used it more often to haul stuff rather than horses. I used it to empty my grandmother's house when she was moved to an assisted living home. I used it to carry all of the fencing we bought at an home auction/sale. We used it to haul feed. It was a common site at the local building supply.

I did use it to haul horses for others, or when I bought or sold a horse. I can't think of a single instance when I really ~needed~ it for the care and well being of the horses I had on property. 

Right now, I drive a F150 with bumper hitch. My son's truck is a F250 with a gn ball. We've had the trucks longer than I've had my horse. We drive the trucks because we LIKE them, and I can afford the fuel cost and maintenance. Now that I have a horse, if I need a trailer, there's a place up the road that rents nice ones for $50 a day. 


I do intend to buy a trailer, because we want one - not because we need one. The one we get will be capable of hauling both my horse and my son's ATV and it will have comfortable LQ. We might use it to go camping or to visit our far-flung family members where we would have to sleep on air mattresses, couches or rent hotel rooms. I'm in Alabama; my sister is in Arizona. If I visit her, I'd want to take my horse, and The LQ is cheaper than a hotel room.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

jimmyp said:


> Oddly enough, I feel like arrogant is the people who own horses and expect everyone else to haul them to and from...... I guess I just come from the kind of stock that would rather do for ourselves.....
> 
> Jim


I do not own a Vet, do not own a Hayfield, do not own a Farrier, do not own an Animal Hospital, do not own a Pharmaceutical company or a Feed Company. :lol::lol::lol:

BTW, I do not own a fully stocked Ambulance or Firetruck either, I may need that one day too.


Between my neighbor and us, we have 32 Horses, in the last 25 years, we have never needed a Truck/Trailer for an emergency haul-out.

.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't have a trailer, money is the main reason. I'm going to buy a bumper pull next year. Honestly if my I want to go to a show my parents haul my horse. Or if I want to go to a show they're not going to I find a ride with a friend. Convient? No. That's why I'm buying my own. But it just hasn't been a big deal yet. For most people it's not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I find it kind of humorous that y'all are so quick to judge me over a couple poorly worded questions, and still maintain that I am so unfairly judging people with no trailers. I have made no personal attacks, yet have been called arrogant because I have things that you don't find necessary. Cute.

Our nearest vet (that I trust) is a 75mi round trip at $75 a call with the current 17head here and as many as 22 in the past year (often brood mares and foals) it is not uncommon to see the vet 10-15 times a year. Yes if things get bad the vet comes out but most times it's easier to haul them in. A few times recently we have had flooding here, where we were not effected but our neighbors were, guess who the local guy with a trailer/trailers is...... So I go out and on more than one occasion have spent days shuttling horses around (at no charge because I am an arrogant snob). 
My questions were not intended to ruffle anyone's feathers but to understand WHY people on this forum, and my neighbors, who seemingly spend a ton of money between board and all the other expenses of horse ownership do not own trailers. I now have that answer.

Jim


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

But do you UNDERSTAND?


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I certainly do. Not that the collective attitude of the conversation was conducive to learning.....


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

jimmyp, that is very kind of you to haul your neighboring horses out of danger in emergencies such as flooding. I hope though, that you didn't make any comments that would make those you helped feel bad for not being able to do it for themselves. In situations such as that, even those with trailers need help.

With as many horses as you have, yes you certainly need trailers, but many world wide have only 1 and so not having a trailer isn't such a necessary expense. And I personally have never met anyone who "expected" to be hauled around to save themselves the trouble.

I certainly understand posting poorly worded questions, I've put my foot in my mouth a couple times, but you obviously have struck a nerve with many folks. Your original question didn't feel just poorly worded, it felt snarky.

I think we all have made our point.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jimmyp said:


> I certainly do. Not that the collective attitude of the conversation was conducive to learning.....



Oh I don't know, when every single person reacts the same it should be very conducive to your learning:wink:

You have made many assumptions, told people that unless they have a truck and trailer they shouldn't have horses.....

I have learned that I am not alone in the fact that I have owned horses on and off for 30 years, and have owned a trailer for 8.....I have hauled in for floats at the vet, until I worked out that if I got her to come when she was out this way it was cheaper to share her far call cost, than haul in. 

The emergencies we have had, as life would have it, colic, called vet here. Bad cut, far to wet to get the truck out of the yard, had to call the vet. The worst one of all, when the old girl had to be put down, the snow was so bad that no one could get in or out, so the gun it was.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I own two horses, have for years and never have owned a truck or trailer. Does it make me a bad horse owner? No, heavens no. I'm not financially able to afford to buy a truck and trailer (as the trucks I do have are older than dirt and in no way safe to pull a trailer). Life gets in the way sometimes and I've got to make choices. Sadly often the choices are: go into debt over a truck/trailer or pay my house, keep my horses and be okay. 

That being said I do have a few contacts who will let me borrow/take me and my horses places and I've learned to be very emergency prepared. One year there was a massive flooding/tornado devastation by where my horses were boarded. The BO told everyone to get out and at this point there were no friends I had to let me borrow a trailer. So I went out with my car, had my brother set on the trunk and we ponied my two horses down back roads and about ten miles away to the new barn. 

Whenever there's been a vet emergency I first call around to find a truck/trailer/vet and then do what I can. Had a friends horse cut it's leg about six inches open and deep and cut several tendons. We had no working trailer, the vet was running late so we did field sutures and managed to keep the wound closed until the vet could get there and we could transport the horse to a vet hospital for surgery. 

In my mind it's not about 'go buy a truck/trailer' it becomes a question of how far are you willing to go because you don't have these things, and do you recognize the risks and are ready to figure out ways around the complications? Because I don't have a truck or trailer I don't go to shows often unless someone else is going and has room/wants to take me. And if I want to go trail riding my horses are fit enough to ride TO the trail, ride the trail and then RIDE BACK. So usually when I say I'm going trail riding people know that they're going to see me riding down back roads and through town to get to the trails. 

I've ridden my horses/ponied others to the vet's office, out of danger zones, to trail rides, local shows and dealt with emergencies to the best of my ability often being covered in unfavorable fluids and more drained for it. So when someone says or insinuates that because I don't have a truck or trailer I shouldn't have horses I get a bit defensive. In my mind anyone who doesn't have these things but puts in so much time, effort and lets face it courage to deal with these emergencies/inconveniences without a truck or a trailer is just as good a horse owner as those without one.

*Sorry OP was not singling you out or getting uber mad at you or anything, just a hot topic with me! :lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think some members are taking that first post totally out of context
It was badly worded but the OP did not say that horse owners who didn't own trailers were bad owners he simply implied that he couldn't understand why people who wanted to move their horses or competed didn't own one
Obviously if you only move your horse occasionally its not worth owning one but if you compete regularly and don't keep your horse on a yard or barn that will provide transport or you don't have a reliable trailer hire service then owning a trailer does become more of a necessity
Looking at it from the other side of things - when we lived in the UK in a very horse owning intensive area we got sick to death of people we barely knew knocking on our door wanting to either borrow our trailer or have us take them somewhere. My husband was usually too polite to say no but when you find they have a horse or pony that's never been taught to load or you're waiting around for hours when you get to the destination or have to go home and then go back for them and all you get for your troubles isn't even enough to cover the cost of the fuel you do start to wonder why they don't get one of their own
Two sides to ever story
And - If the cap doesn't fit you then you don't have to wear it - or get steamed up about it


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

jimmyp said:


> You have NEVER had to take a horse to your vet? for what I would pay a year in mileage for the vet to make farm visits I could make a years payment on a decent trailer.
> 
> Jim


My equine vet doesn't have an office. Your choices are him traveling to you or him traveling to you! Call out fee is minimal since he doesn't spend $$$ maintaining an office. 

For my cattle, I use the Professor at the local college. He brings out a load of students for hands-on teaching. If I haul to them, the bill is astronomical as he has to charge per the regs decided by some accountant that has no idea what a cow is. If they come to me, the bill reads something like "herd checkup for teaching purposes $50" and then an itemized list of meds they administered and charges for them (but he prefers I provide the meds). 

I don't know of any Vet I could haul a whole herd of cattle to and have them all preg checked, general checkup and vaccinated for $50!! It would cost me way more in gas to haul them 45mins to the nearest Vet!

I have a trailer on my property. My boarder stores it here and I am welcome to use it for emergencies. I've never touched it. 

In an actual emergency? I suppose I could save the horse and chickens but nobody I know has a semi and cattle trailer sitting around ready and that's what it would take to haul out a herd of cattle. Besides, say I DID find a semi and cattle trailer..... where the heck would I take a herd of cattle!!?? I'd fill up the whole fairgrounds which is our designated Large Animal Emergency center.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I personally don't see the need for a trailer and truck. Nice? Yes. But necessary? No.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I think jimmyp is alright. He asked, we answered, he apologized, all is good in my World.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's the issue, OP.

Just about every horse owner that doesn't have a truck and trailer wants them.

You came on here and not only insulted those who do not own rigs, you then proceeded to comment that you own THREE trailers and at least two trucks.

It came across as bragging. Rubbing it in our faces, even.

If you had said something like:

"Do you think not having a truck and tailer can be risky or even dangerous as a horse owner?"

It might have been received better.

Personally, with the horse I board it's a non issue. My trainer has two rigs and is willing to haul for a fee. I only need a trailer to go someplace I don't NEED to be like a clinic or show she's not going to. (Man I really want a trailer!)

I also keep several horses at my parents' house. There is a truck, but no trailer. Do I think it's a safety risk? Absolutely. If we had to evacuate for some reason, there is no way we could do so in a hurry. Last year, a neighboring state was threatened by wildfire and there were SO many posts on the Facebook page saying, "Please, someone help! The fire is coming this way and we have no trailer to move our four horses!" 

I really NEED a trailer. Is at the top of my list of things I NEED but can't afford. 

Am I irresponsible for owning horses without a trailer? Possibly. But the horses I have there would be very difficult to rehome, so there they stay. At least they get the best of care, despite me not having a trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

jimmyp said:


> Oddly enough, I feel like arrogant is the people who own horses and expect everyone else to haul them to and from...... I guess I just come from the kind of stock that would rather do for ourselves.....


Until you can't. While my mother can afford a truck and trailer, she is in her 80s. No one expects her to haul her own horses anymore, especially a very sick one. My mother takes care of her horses by herself on a daily basis but she is also sensible enough to know when to ask for help. 



jimmyp said:


> I truly hope that none of y'all ever are faced with an emergency where you NEED to get your horse to a vet right now....


Earlier this week my mother had a horse that her vets had treated at home for colic, but determined if he was to have a chance he needed surgery, so immediate transportation was necessary. As I said above she no longer hauls her horses anymore but she had planned in advance with a shipping company for just this sort of thing. Her horse was on his way to the clinic in less than half an hour and in surgery less than an hour after that. Although the surgery was not successful, it was not because she didn't own her own trailer.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Just about every horse owner that doesn't have a truck and trailer wants them.


I may be the exception there. Though I do have a truck - an '88 Toyota - I just plain don't want the sort of oversized thing most people seem to think is necessary to haul a horse trailer,


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought I posted on here already but I guess it didn't actually post. 

When we first got into horses, we didn't own a truck or trailer. The barns transferred the horses for us, for a fee. After a few vet calls, we decided to invest in a truck and trailer. The trailer we bought first after getting a loan. It was a 2 horse slant. The truck was an old farm truck that we paid $1000 for. Neither are fancy but they do the job. 

Could we get by without them? Sure. It is nice to have them though and not have to rely on someone else. 

We have 3 people that have their horses with ours at our place. Only one of them has a horse trailer that he just got this summer after having horses for over a year. All the horses at our place we're hauled by us, with the exception of our mule which was born here. 

We have borrowed a trailer a few times too. Once was to haul 4 horses across the state for a camping trip. I believe that 2 other times we borrowed a trailer from a friend to haul horses to rides we went on. That trailer has been used more by us than the owners in the last several years. 

Is having a truck and trailer necessary? Not really. Is it a convenience? I think so. Could we get by with out them? Yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Where I am in life with owning my horses I have no need to run out and buy a trailer. We have two trucks that can haul a trailer.

But i'm in college and work two jobs, I have no need to take my horses to shows or trails right now. So I will not waste money on a trailer when I won't being using one.

Now if an emergency comes up and I need a trailer I do have friends that have one.

There is no reason for someone to judge of how someone life is. Weather if you can have horse if you have a trailer or not.

You do not know the circumstances.

For instance I know a lot of people that make fun of heavier people. When my brother died I gained 60 pounds. People classify me as a lazy and unmotivated person. But that wasn't the case. I had a big loss.

Don't judge or tell hoe people's lives should be.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

beau159 said:


> Why would you NEED to move a horse?
> 
> If your vet makes house calls and your farrier comes to you (or you do it yourself), where would you NEED to take your horse?


Sometimes injuries or illnesses are severe enough that a horse will need to be transported to the equine hospital. I've actually had to make the 3 hour drive in the middle of the night before. That being said. The horse world is one of those that takes all kinds and with social media these days, if someone really need a haul, there would be someone somewhere that would be willing to drop everything to assist. 

Most people would love to own a horse trailer and a truck. To say that someone is an irresponsible horse owner because they don't own a trailer is about the silliest statement I've ever read. 

I would love to close the thread, however, members have the right to voice their opinions. 

*I am officially reminding folks to use the conscientious etiquette policy when replying to this thread and Remember the rules.*


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

SouthernTrails said:


> I do not own a Vet, do not own a Hayfield, do not own a Farrier, do not own an Animal Hospital, do not own a Pharmaceutical company or a Feed Company.
> 
> BTW, I do not own a fully stocked Ambulance or Firetruck either, I may need that one day too.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. I needed an ambulance two nights ago ...my boyfriend technically could have driven me, but I felt better in an ambulance "just in case". Same goes for if I needed to haul my horses because of emergency, I'd probably be too much of a wreck worrying so it would not be the safest for me to haul them. 

Also in response to the quoted by Jim - I don't EXPECT people to haul for me, but if they run a business and are a professional, that is their chosen career path, they make a living being payed to haul horses. Most people I know who don't haul their horses themselves are hiring people to do it for them. That's just common practice in some areas.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

We went almost 20 years of horse ownership without a trailer or a truck to pull it. I always ride off the property (unless a friend trailers me out) and that has always worked fine for me. We had a small truck that could haul a few bales of hay, but it wasn't big enough for a horse trailer.

Trailers are cheap, it's the truck that can pull it that put a damper on trailer ownership. 

Wildfire season is always dicey though and we bought a truck and trailer after having NO snow last winter.

So we've had a trailer for about 6 months now and I haven't used it even once. I don't plan to use it either. It is simply there for an emergency. Kind of a waste of money really. But if we ever have to evacuate we'll be glad we have it. But we still pray that day never comes.

So no, not everyone uses a trailer. Now the truck is VERY handy for buying hay. But the trailer I really never plan to use. We might go another 20 years without using it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I had to move my horse in an emergency last year. We had a wild fire headed directly toward our barn. Because of the sheer number of people with horses who had been evacuated from closer to the fire already and because I had a place to take him, I offered to move my horse so that my BO had room to take in more evacuees. I left work early and Facebook messaged my parents' neighbor, whose two-horse slant I had used to move Aires the year before. My boyfriend dropped off his '05 Dodge 2500 Cummins turbo diesel with me at work and took my '83 Ford Thunderbird to work with him. By the time I had got to my dad's house (twenty minutes from work) to pick up a drop stinger so I could haul the trailer (BF's truck is a 4x4 sitting on 20s and had big off-road tires at the time), the neighbor had messaged me back letting me know to pull into their yard and she'd get me hooked up. She even offered to let me use her brand new Dodge dually to haul with, if I didn't have a truck. She also let me keep the trailer at the place I moved Aires so we wouldn't have to worry about it when we took him back to the barn (it was at another neighbor's house on the other side of the street, so no big deal). I had her trailer for a total of four days. I still have a standing offer to use the trailer whenever I want/need because they have four trailers (one 4-horse gooseneck LQ, one gooseneck 4-horse stock, one two-horse stock and the two-horse slant I used) and three trucks to haul with (her husband works on her parents' ranch). I offered to pay her for the use of her trailer and got laughed at.

My BO had to take her colicking pony to the vet a couple of months ago. She does not have her own truck or trailer. No fewer than four boarders offered her their rigs to help her get the pony to the vet. She has a standing offer to use our truck whenever she needs to, whether to haul hay or pull a trailer (either me or my BF has to be with her for insurance reasons...long story). If I had my own truck (and/or trailer), she could use it whenever she needed. Same goes for my best friend.

I'm not sure about where others live, but around here, everyone helps everyone else out. If you can help with gas, great. If not, we'll work something out. It's all about people helping people.

Now, if someone came to me with the attitude of expecting me to drop everything and help them haul, or if I had that attitude (which I don't), then it would be a different story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

as it has been said before not everybody needs a trailer the other problem is were to put it in my area there is no place at the barn to put it and I can not take it home


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

It's kinda funny. This thread actually inspired me to SELL my trailer now that I really realize how little I use it. Just takes up space!

I posted the ad this evening. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> We went almost 20 years of horse ownership without a trailer or a truck to pull it. I always ride off the property (unless a friend trailers me out) and that has always worked fine for me. We had a small truck that could haul a few bales of hay, but it wasn't big enough for a horse trailer.
> 
> Trailers are cheap, it's the truck that can pull it that put a damper on trailer ownership.
> 
> ...



it would be wise for you to practice with it; practice loading your horses, and practice driving with them in it. in case, that emergency comes, your horse will be more apt to load, and you'll be able to drive them out.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> it would be wise for you to practice with it; practice loading your horses, and practice driving with them in it. in case, that emergency comes, your horse will be more apt to load, and you'll be able to drive them out.


I second this!!! When we had to load Aires last year to move him when the fire hit, it took my best friend and I forty-five minutes to get him in the trailer (counting breathers). It was only his third time in the trailer and we were not as calm as we could have been, so that didn't help. I will say that he was MILES better than my best friend's two horses who have both been trailered many times, though. We couldn't even get them loaded at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't afford a trailer, and i have no business pulling one as i have been only driving since july. That being said i know plenty of people who could move my horse in an emergency. BUT i have ridden my mare 7 miles through phoenix to move her to a new barn in an emergency (barn owner when CRAZY so i was out within 3 hours of his snit). That being said, my fiance has a 3 horse trailer so its currently an non issue. Granded we have 5 horses between him, his dad and I. 

We haul out so infrequently as it is. So it mostly sits unless he is moving someone or we need A LOT of hay, or if someone needs a horse moved.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> it would be wise for you to practice with it; practice loading your horses, and practice driving with them in it. in case, that emergency comes, your horse will be more apt to load, and you'll be able to drive them out.


My horses have been loading in and out of friends trailers for trail riding for years so they thankfully load very well. Now me driving a truck/trailer is a whole 'nother issue! But I've driven one a few times. Am I comfortable with it, no. But I am not comfortable with driving in general. I will be like a snail if I ever trailer my horses out of here. :lol:

That is still very good advice though!


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I have appologized for my poor choice of words, and I have insisted that in no way did i mean that a person who does not own horses is a bad or otherwise irresponsible horse owner. However, a few of the commenters here have picked and chosen what they want have added their own interpretation of my question and now I am apparently some version of WWW hate monger...... Coming on here is sometimes like being in a high school cafeteria. 

Its very funny to me that some of the people who have been so against me to the point of calling me an arrogant are the same people who will get in the most petty bickering matches about feed, lessons, or whether or not a horse should wear shoes, or whether you should use a curb, or a snaffle, or no bit at all. And, in the midst of those conversations will be condescending and petty because others don't share their opinions or views.

I now realize that while most people don't need to OWN a trailer almost every one who has posted to this conversation at the very least has a plan worked out with some one or, knows of some way to get their horse from one place to another, that they are comfortable with.

Jim


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

jimmyp said:


> I have appologized for my poor choice of words, and I have insisted that in no way did i mean that a person who does not own horses is a bad or otherwise irresponsible horse owner. However, a few of the commenters here have picked and chosen what they want have added their own interpretation of my question and now I am apparently some version of WWW hate monger...... Coming on here is sometimes like being in a high school cafeteria.


 
As insignificant as it may be - no grudges held here. It's easy to misword/misinterpret things online, god knows I've been guilty of it myself on more than one occasion


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Not everyone needs to move a horse.




You should ask my neighbor how well that mindset worked for them. The last fire that ripped though here left them with crispy horse for dinner. 

If you own livestock of any sort, it is YOUR responsibility to ensure said livestock can be relocated at any time. As stated, you dont need a fancy rig, a simply pickup or suv and stock trailer will do.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The notion that every horse owner NEEDS a trailer is simply crazy, but it would be a greAt stimulus package, it would mean the manufacturers would be employing people to keep up with the new demand. Of course it could have the opposite affect and would just mean ever more dumped horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

About all that could be said has been, and maybe too much. laying it to rest.


----------

